# Kitten sucking my fluffy dressing gown?!



## lrb (Nov 6, 2010)

Or is he thinking its his mum?
do i take it away from him? its only when i wear it or leave it on bed..not that often.

Thanks


----------



## RachelGC (Apr 14, 2010)

Its fairly normal... sometimes its to do with the kitten being taken away from its mum roo early.. but alot of the time its a comfort thing for them..... my kitten does this still ad she's 8months old!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

normally when they are taken away to early they do it for comfort, did you get your kitten under 12/13weeks?

its also a known thing is siamese/oriental breeds, my boy was only 5weeks when we got him and his half siamese and he suckled my earlobe until he was about a year old!

i would actually stop her doing it she could swallow the cotton or what ever its made of, depends on the material


----------



## lrb (Nov 6, 2010)

Its not the sort of material where i think he could swallow any of it. He was taken away from his mum at 8-9 weeks.. i think his mum had "diss owned" him and the people we got him from had so many pets in there house they where itching to get rid of him.


----------



## toria (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww my little baby has done that since the day i brought him home at 10 weeks..He does it every night but boy when i take it off to wash it he goes right in the huff!
Its never done him any harm & my baby is now 15month old.
In fact when i take him to the vets i always place it in the carrier & he has always been calm when visiting the vets.


----------



## Sour_puss (Nov 1, 2009)

My kitten does the exact same thing. The fur on my dressing gown doesnt shed as its quite old and has been washed so many times previously.
I took the belt off and put it inside his bed so he can snuggle with it at night when he is all by himself.
Im thinking of buying a new gown anyway, so I was planning to cut a large sqaure piece out of the one he likes and put that in his basket.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

My 9 month ragdoll kitten suckles on bare skin especially arms,only in the morning when he wakens up.It isnt a problem but it does look a bit odd a kinda large kitten suckling like a baby.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

My cat still does it! and think he is seventeen this year


----------



## lrb (Nov 6, 2010)

aw i feel much more relieved im not the only ones cat who does it.
Hes fine when i take it away, its only when i have it on he will do it,and its not like when he sees it he rushed to it cause he doesnt lol.
Oh and about cutting your old dressing gown thats a good idea to put it in there bed! 

Thanks


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep my cat is 9 and still does it bless her.


----------

